# Computer Bild Spiele Sonderheft



## McBerti (26. November 2011)

Hallo,

auf der Rückseite der DVD-Hülle aus dem aktuellen Sonderheft der Computerbild Spiele gibt es einen Code für Online Fußball Manager. Wer seinen nicht braucht kann ihn gerne mir geben. Meine Mannschaft und ich wären euch sehr dankbar.

Wer einen Code übrig hat, bitte per PM

Vielen Dank!!


----------

